# Right hand drive gauge cluster?



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

will a right hand drive (jdm s14) gauge cluster work in a us s14 left hand drive?


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> will a right hand drive (jdm s14) gauge cluster work in a us s14 left hand drive?


Yeah they will fit right in. The only thing different is that the USDM one is MPH and the JDM one is KMH and thats it.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

yeah thats what i thought
just making sure

Damion


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

you dont think that there will be anyting different with the JDM one do you 
as far as lights and all that jazz?

Damion


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

As far as I know everything is the same.


----------



## DeSantes (Feb 2, 2004)

madballa said:


> As far as I know everything is the same.


You may want to double check that the connections on the backside of the guages fit the US plugs. I could have sworn I read somewhere these don't match up and that you would have to wire it up yourself.

I may be wrong though, just ask who ever you're thinking of getting it from. :thumbup:


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

im just gonna ask the guy to send some digital pic of the connectors and then if they are the same as mine 
he's in CANADA so i hope they have the technology to do this--hahahha


Damion


----------

